# Resthaven Buck



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

So I have been hearing this story on a buck that was found dead during the second part of gun season.....I guess someone gut shot it during the week of gun and couldnt find it....well sopposevly a young boy was pushing through the woods and walked up on it dead?? The way it was described to me was a non typical with over 20 points, droptine and just wide, massive and gnarly! I WANT TO SEE PIICCCSSS and know the truth if anyone knows anything??


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

I would like to see pics of it for sure I have hunted resthaven a lot for pheasants and rabbits and have seen some pretty big deer in there but nothing that big, this is interesting


----------

